# Puppy Drum Rigs ?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, anyone want to share some pictures of their favorite drum rigs. Leader? Hooks? Favorite bait ? Ect. Thanks Deputydog


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Puppy Drum- 1/0-2/0 circle (only) hooks . 30/40lb. test mono one hook dropper rig if you don' want to fool with fishfinder rig. Finger mullet or cut bait.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Where are you fishing? It can make a big difference between what you are casting.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

For NC fishing I like a cannonball rig. casts better than a hatteras style rig IMHO, heavy on the humble.
link
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?48418-What-rig-to-use
Oh ya, 10# of shock leader for every ounce of lead +/- works well. Me I use a 60# shock/bite leader with cannon ball rig. The only difference that I do is put a bead on the line between the lead and the hook.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Deputydog asked about "PUPPY DRUM RIGS"- Don't know about others , but I consider a "PUPPY DRUM" to be TWO FEET or less. Most of this size class are caught in the suds. I don't think you will be needing a "Cannonball" rig for this short of a cast. I don't use a sliding fish-finder rig for this size fish either cause they tend to nail it on the run (and don't -mouth it ,run 5 feet, pick it up , mouth it etc.), and using 1 or 2 big sand fleas on a 1/0-2/0 hook one hook dropper rig with 10" leader 12 inches from weight will discourage blue fish ,whereas cut bait will produce blues and puppies.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess I assumed him being a new angler that he was lumping all Red Drum into the group of Puppy Drum as so many new to fishing do. Yes for pups I would agree that you do not need to cast that far. anything larger than a slot, you need to get out from shore a bit. 

I am going to have to try that rig for pups, sounds good


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Snell a hook on the end of three feet of thirty pound flourocarbon. Add a bead and then a coastlock swivel for a weight. Add another bead. 
About 16 to 18 inches above that, tie in a dropper loop with a good tight knot. Cut one of the lines and snell another hook to the end of it. At the top of the other end tie in you swivel. Wahla! Two hook dropper rig with a sliding weight in the middle for pups and other fish.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> Snell a hook on the end of three feet of thirty pound flourocarbon. Add a bead and then a coastlock swivel for a weight. Add another bead.
> About 16 to 18 inches above that, tie in a dropper loop with a good tight knot. Cut one of the lines and snell another hook to the end of it. At the top of the other end tie in you swivel. Wahla! Two hook dropper rig with a sliding weight in the middle for pups and other fish.


Wow, I like the sound of that a lot.
May have missed it, but I am surprised that it has taken this long for that one to pop here, as much as we all argue about rigs.
Sort of a half fishfinder, half dropper rig.
Add a small float to the top snood and you have a rig fishing completly different portions of the water column at the same time.
Not that you can't do that on a regular two hook dropper, but this one seems even more versatile...
Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I may have posted a picture of a long time ago on here somewhere. I checked my Photobucket site and it wasn't on there so I cant imagine what I did with it. Ill see If I can do another.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here you go. I used 100 pound line just so you could see it better as well as bigger 8/0 hooks. Also there is a McMahon snap instead of coastlock. Same concept. I'm ashamed to say that the smallest hook I have in arsonal right now is a Mustad 8/0 J hook... Ohwell, I'll use this rig from the boat for bottom fish.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

That rig looks to be an excellent solution to the flounder and puppy drum menace, probably will do a good number on some of those other pests also.
thanks Ryan Y


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

HStew said:


> That rig looks to be an excellent solution to the flounder and puppy drum menace, probably will do a good number on some of those other pests also.
> thanks Ryan Y


Surely do not consider flounder and puppy drum pests......I welcome them anytime. lol


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had good luck with regular old 2-drop rigs.

Palomar to swivel, Dropper loops cut to snell circles, Surgeon's loop for weight.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

dudeonacouch- what kind and size circles do you prefer on your "old 2-drop rigs"?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

From 1/0 up to 7/0 depending on what's in the water, and time of day, but 2/0 to 5/0 under most conditions.

20lb to 80lb mono/fluoro depending on what kind of weight I have to throw. (I pre-tie rigs and take a variety when I go.)

Kind doesn't matter, just as long as they're nice and sharp, NOT stainless, and have the upturned eye so I can snell them. I use mostly Owners, Mustad Ultra Points, and Gamis.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sharp is the key word.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

HStew said:


> Sharp is the key word.


Yes, this part is very important.

I use the "fingernail test" - You drag the point of a hook along your fingernail without pressure. If it slides and doesn't catch, it isn't sharp. The more pressure you have to use to get the point to catch, the duller your hook is.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Standard double dropper with 3/0 Kahle hooks.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thanks for the post*

Not new to fishing; I do prefer the pups in the surf though! Just like to get some new ideas from time to time. Never to old to learn new rigs and tricks. Thanks for the post. Deputydog


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Great rig Ryan!!! I just practiced tying the dropper lood on a piece of string and im going to make a couple of those tonight when i get home. Going to put them to the test down in Holden beach in few weeks
:beer::beer::fishing::beer::beer:


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

One question though, What knot do you use to tie on the swivel? palomar or something else?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

hard to beat a Palomar. pal tests at 100% +-.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Palomar for under 50#, crimp for 50# and up.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

alright, say i dont have a crimping tool, and used palomar knots to my swivels on all my rigs with 80# mono. am i screwed if i get a big fish on? what do?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I was just saying what _I_ do.

As long as you tie good knots, a Palomar in 80# will be just fine.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Ahhh the dude abides. Thx


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No prob.

I'll be doing extensive testing of drum rigs week after next.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

you and me both brother. where you going to be at? if youre anywhere around holden beach drop me a pm and we can get a line wet.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah, gonna be a couple capes north of there.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Btw, just tied up one of ryans rigs with 80# fluro and some 8/0 gami circles and it looks sweet! Hope it works just as well.


----------

